#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Τάξεις ενεργειακών επιθεωρητών

## Allobar

Συνάδελφοι καλησπέρα. Θέλω να θέσω το εξής ερώτημα. Τα 100ΚW της α΄τάξης περίπου σε τι ακίνητο αντιστοιχούν;

----------

